# Random pics of anything surreal or makes you laugh....



## FAJohnny (Feb 6, 2007)

example A- 

View attachment ceiling.jpg


----------



## FAJohnny (Feb 6, 2007)

example B- 

View attachment seamonkey.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2007)

Wayne being attacked by birds on Glaveston Island on a cloudy cold rainy day after X-mas....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## ripley (Feb 6, 2007)

..........


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Johnny! Great to see more of you around here. 

Sean Connery:


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

Rather odd-looking:


----------



## ripley (Feb 7, 2007)

Beware the Peep:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

View attachment worsthuntdog.jpg
:doh:


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

This one is a two-fer...


----------



## Canadian (Feb 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhh hahaha. Ripley, that "Pork the one you love" billboard?
I actually worked for Sask Pork one summer when I was still in University. 

It was a deadly job! Had my own office, made my own hours, the people there were hilarious... ahhhhhh I was living the dream back then.

The chick who came up with that ad campaign would never admit that it had a double meaning, though. Everytime I brought it up with her, she always got this big smile, gave me a wink, and said that "people needed to get their mind out of the gutter". Hell of a gal.


----------



## BBWTexan (Feb 7, 2007)

View attachment stovecat (350 x 262).jpg


I have a lot in common with Stovecat.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 7, 2007)

This might be something you had to have seen live but when the camera cut to this guy he looked incredibly out of place, as if he had just run down from the nosebleed seats to get on camera in the final seconds of the game. 

He burst through the crowd with a single purpose in mind, get his mug on national television while wearing a shirt with an obscenity printed on it. So impressed was the cameraman by this random fan's herculean effort that he was unable to turn away and froze on the man for a good ten seconds. For your sacrifice I salute thee West Fuckin Virginia Guy 

View attachment WestFuckinVirginia2.JPG


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

God the guy next to him has HUGE fuckin teeth, lol...put that on a hoodie and wear it, lol.


----------



## mango (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hi Johnny! Great to see more of you around here.
> 
> Sean Connery:



Hurray for Zardoz!!!!

Could someone please tell me what is going on here


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I've always loved this one...


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

FAJohnny said:


> example B-



I loved sea monkeys.


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL!!! I hope this doesn't offend anyone!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 7, 2007)

.............. 

View attachment ede7e2b6d13a41ddf9f4bdef84fdc737.jpg


View attachment image001.jpg


View attachment penrith_station.jpg


View attachment ee1f.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 7, 2007)

Surreal.

This was supposedly a pic of Katrina on her way in.
Of course, Bush never saw it coming. 

View attachment i000766_big.jpg


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Surreal.
> 
> This was supposedly a pic of Katrina on her way in.
> Of course, Bush never saw it coming.



WOW!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 7, 2007)

Funny.
I'm not sure who did this ad campaign (for dog food), but it's hilarious. 





















(There's a couple more, but I think these are the best)


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Surreal.
> 
> This was supposedly a pic of Katrina on her way in.
> Of course, Bush never saw it coming.



That picture was actually taken in 2004 in Nebraska, along with several other pictures that have been passed off as such things as Australian Tornadoes, or storms in Alberta or Ontario.

Source here.



Wild Zero said:


> This might be something you had to have seen live but when the camera cut to this guy he looked incredibly out of place, as if he had just run down from the nosebleed seats to get on camera in the final seconds of the game.
> 
> He burst through the crowd with a single purpose in mind, get his mug on national television while wearing a shirt with an obscenity printed on it. So impressed was the cameraman by this random fan's herculean effort that he was unable to turn away and froze on the man for a good ten seconds. For your sacrifice I salute thee West Fuckin Virginia Guy



This totally deserves a Bud Light "Real Men of Genius" commercial.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

And now to bombard the thread with several of my collected images...










Or, for the WoW fans,






























And the "Greatest Picture on the Internet":


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That picture was actually taken in 2004 in Nebraska, along with several other pictures that have been passed off as such things as Australian Tornadoes, or storms in Alberta or Ontario.
> 
> Source here.



Ahhh....thanks, BJ. When I saw these pics months ago, they were beautiful. But, they didn't quite look like the coast. Never thought about "snopin'" 'em.

Beeewwt-i-ful, just the same.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 7, 2007)

​


----------



## FAJohnny (Feb 7, 2007)

I love these old pulp covers. 

View attachment 3129A.jpg


View attachment 3122A.jpg


View attachment pc-135.jpg


----------



## FAJohnny (Feb 7, 2007)

I know opened a pandora's box by starting this thread with cat pics,but really these are great... 

View attachment emo.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 7, 2007)

Look at John-boy, startin' a thread!  

I don't think I have anything to contribute, I'll poke around.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sean Connery:


That picture of Sean Connery totally makes me cringe!



FAJohnny said:


> example B-



I remember I was bummed when I found out that sea monkeys were just brine shrimp and didnt look like monkeys at all.

Here are a couple of pics that I thought were funny.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## ripley (Feb 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> This one is a two-fer...



I'd call that a three-fer.


----------



## ripley (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's some.


----------



## ripley (Feb 7, 2007)

Even more! (aren't you all lucky)


----------



## Canonista (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, and linked for HUGE:
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/5882/hahahaohwoahqd2.jpg


----------



## Missy9579 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have about 500 cute cat pictures on a website, but I love this one 

View attachment 1162258768559.t.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 7, 2007)

HeHe... Anyone else love Myth Busters?  

View attachment myth.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 7, 2007)

In the ep of Heroes this week, George Takei ("Sulu" in Star Trek) played a character. Here is that character's license plate:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

I totally stole this one from jeepy!!! It's pretty much my favorite thing ever.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

noooooooooo!!! not the pespi picture carrie!!!!

cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

I know!!! Blame the jeep!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I know!!! Blame the jeep!



SERIOUSLY.... I uploaded that and then removed it. I decided that my whiskery walrus was good enough. 

I'm so glad you posted my pespi puppy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a Christmas card that's a little late: 

View attachment Been_Bad.JPG


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2007)

How to tell it's time to clean your cat's litter box:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a picture I took during a trip to Texas Sandie and I took back in 2004.

Texas is real easy to drive around - just follow the road to Cleburne..... 

View attachment Road2Cleburne.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

View attachment 79.jpg
:doh:


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

I love that, Swampy! And the little pespi puppy is priceless (I love alliteration...).

Yeah, Stan, it does me, too. Somewhere I have a pic of John Wayne wearing plaid hot pants and carrying a camera bag like a purse. Not cringeworthy like Connery, just humorous, given his rep. 

There's something about this face that fascinates me; maybe the humanness of that look, dunno.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

loved this dance!






loves oompa loompas


----------



## Canonista (Feb 8, 2007)

When you REALLY want to say what you feel inside....


----------



## UberAris (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

Heh. I like that, Aris. 

Cuuuuute!!!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 8, 2007)

mango said:


>



AHAHAHHAHAHAHA

:::::breath:::::

aHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


----------



## UberAris (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes its real, Yes it was good... the witches really add to the quality


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2007)

*High Five!
 *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=830


Just another funny one from Tshirt Hell.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry there are so many, but I've got a HUGE collection of about 100 pics that I LOVE.  Although, many are NSFW....


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## kerrypop (Feb 12, 2007)

I <3 Pugs!


----------



## Trisha (Feb 12, 2007)

This one always makes me laugh...titled very simply as 'EEK!' 

View attachment EEK.JPG


----------



## Frankie (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the kitties . . .


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 18, 2007)

must...save...thread...


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 18, 2007)

And heres the mate to the previous posters pic:


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a pic I made a long time ago for a fun contest called "backwards".


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2007)

ATTN: IMAGE FLOOD AHEAD


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

View attachment cast.jpg


:d


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 21, 2007)

For you WoW fans...:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> For you WoW fans...:


In other words,

*SCREENSHOT OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN*.


----------

